# Bulking diet check



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Guys: if you could cast your learned eyes over the below for me pls? Clean bulk is the aim.

7A.M: 40g Myprotien flavoured whey

70g ultra fine oats

2x whole large eggs in water.

9A.M: Same as above

9.30A.M Train

11A.M: PWO 70g WMS

40g whey

12A.M: 300g cottage cheese

6x Aldi oat cakes

3P.M: 200g Chicken

70G Rice

Handfull cashews

6P.M: 300g white fish

70G rice

before bed:60g whey

Tablespoon EVOO


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you provide full macro breakdown?

Personally , i'd move the 3pm meal to 12AM. No reason, just feel better after a more solid meal.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

1Tonne said:


> Can you provide full macro breakdown?
> 
> Personally , i'd move the 3pm meal to 12AM. No reason, just feel better after a more solid meal.


Will dig em out pal yeah, so you would swap the 12 for the 3PM?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Macros:

3600cals

38.4% Pro

38.1% Carb

20.9%fat


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

i think that diet looks great! maybe have cottage cheese or a protein blend or casein before bed for a slower releasing protein source


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

bigricky said:


> i think that diet looks great! maybe have cottage cheese or a protein blend or casein before bed for a slower releasing protein source


Cheers Ricky, I will be on the casien from payday. For now I thought I would just bang some EVOO in so the fat slows the digestion, would that work ok?


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe add some veg to 3pm and 6pm meals?

I use those birdseye microwave steam bags, quick and easy


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

yes the fats will slow down the digestion of the protein...you definetely look like you've done your research and are on the right track pal!

Could maybe do with a little fruit and veg in there as well.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheers lads, yeah, I do fall down on the old fruit and veg, not a big fan! I do have a couple of strong vits along with my Omega 369s though to compensate in some way.

The microwave bags are a good shout though Tezza.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

9lbs in two weeks! Think I need to adjust the macros a little, seems a bit high that!

BF was on the highish side when I started but the diet is as clean and boring as the above so I guess its true that if you are a chub when you start you will gain fat also!!

Will drop the carbs out a little and see.


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

lol, 9lbs in 2 weeks does seem a bit high.

I have put on about 12lbs of fat in 10 weeks on cycle.

Just havent got the will power to lower calories.

good luck with your bulk mate.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

krave said:


> lol, 9lbs in 2 weeks does seem a bit high.
> 
> I have put on about 12lbs of fat in 10 weeks on cycle.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that pal, you too :thumb:


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

im amazed so little can add up to a good diet lol, iv been on here for a while and some diets look so complicated, i think il try yours, looks simple and not to crazy lol.. so 9lbs in 2 weeks? is that mostly fat tho? u cud lower carbs and add more oils and see how u go, thats all im guna change for me


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

ooomoo said:


> im amazed so little can add up to a good diet lol, iv been on here for a while and some diets look so complicated, i think il try yours, looks simple and not to crazy lol.. so 9lbs in 2 weeks? is that mostly fat tho? u cud lower carbs and add more oils and see how u go, thats all im guna change for me


A little bit more that I would like is fat mate but I wouldnt say mainly!

Diets dont have to be complicated at all!! :cool2:


----------

